# Gotham



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow. 

As a big comic book fan with a particular soft spot for the old Detective Comics and Batman series (talking long time ago, 1960s), I was skeptical. However, I was pleasantly surprised. The darling one and I were hooked from episode one. 

We've run through the whole first season, thanks to Netflix. I hope next season is as good.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I did the exact same thing last month, and I've been watching season 2 on Hulu, but unfortunately it has not kept my attention the way season 1 did.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That's too bad. Season 1 is so great. We don't hulu so we'll just have to wait until next year when Netflix gets around to it.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

we cancelled our directv and bought an antenna for local channels, use Netflix, and Hulu we now pay about 20.00 a month, instead of almost 200.00. 

It's not that it's a bad show now, it's just that season 1 was better. I'm only about 4 episodes into it so hopefully it picks up.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I love being off the cable grid. We don't even own a television. We watch everything on one of our laptops, usually cozying up on the couch or in bed, and otherwise our house is very quiet. We subscribe to Netflix streaming and 2 discs a month, and otherwise borrow discs from the library. 

We love the peace and quiet, and it actually makes going out to a big-screen movie theater even more enjoyable.

It does make office talk a little awkward. "Hey, what about what happened last night on Grey's Anatomy!?" "Um, I don't know. What's Grey's Anatomy?"


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^I applaud you for your restraint in the face of the onslaught of the apparent technical menagerie that is constantly thrown at us. We don't watch a lot of TV in the eagles roost, but an abundance of the damn things clutter our home (family room, in two of four bedrooms, the man cave and the gym in the basement. Alas, the home we purchased in Florida was set up as a model home and consequently, two 60" flat screens came with the house. Given the five or so hours of TV we may watch each week, what a waste of space. Egad, it seems the infernal things are reproducing! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, Eagle!  At the same time, I can't get too righteous. My Large Advents apparently had unprotected intercourse. A couple of Baby Advents recently joined our household.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Peak, my company pays for my internet, and requires a particular company, due to billing. I have the companies highest speeds and it runs just north of 100 a month. I've had it for just over a year and I have no issues with it whatsoever particularly since I don't pay for it.

If you have an iPhone I know you can "tether" it to your computer and other wifi capable components, but since you most likely do not have an unlimited data package, that's probably not practical.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you.

(Dmontez is referring to a query removed because I thought it too off topic, not to mention putting me in the position of a supplicant begging for techno info, tho I just did, mention it. Since Montez was good enough to respond, I'll put it back up.)

_Up 10.30.15 2354 Dn 10.31.15 1235_

_Curious about something, Messers Duvel and Montez, if you don't have cable or satellite, how do you climb on the internet? 
_

_I am probably the only one here who uses dial-up and that all ends at midnight tomorrow as my ISP is folding November 1st. Have been Googling around, but no other dial-ups in my zone, Hughes Net is $60 a month, ditto with Dish. DSL through the phone company is similar. Don't want to spend that sort of money just to be here and at Dressedwell.net. Can anything be done via a smart phone, which I also don't have but would be willing. Thnx._


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

We have this newfangled thang called the Interwebz. We subscribe to high-speed cable Internet through the cable company but it is for Internet alone, no television. About $30 a month.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

As for Gotham, I spoke to my son last night, who's been keeping up with the new season. He reports that it is still very good, in his opinion.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

We sometimes also use Amazon Prime to watch current series.


----------

